# Identifying a Compaq by serial number only?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have come into a Compaq computer with a bad processor. I am trying to identify this exact computer by serial number only as there are no markings other than "Compaq Presario" and the serial number.

The computer is in perfect cosmetic condition and all markings appear to be present. It appears there was never any model number markings on the front or sides and if there ever was a model number sticker on the back, it was removed without leaving even a trace it was ever there.

There is, however, an excellent, clear serial number sticker; but, I can detect no way of looking for support at the Compaq site by serial number. Does anyone here know of a way?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

How about a motherboard model ?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks for all who look at this thread. I discovered Compaq/HP Chat. They identified the computer by serial number as a Presario 8000T.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Just for anyone else looking for their Product info on a Compaq Presario, here is a link that tells you where to check for the info.


----------

